# irish pedal car



## modelb (May 23, 2013)

I have a really early Irish Pedal Car. It has two handles to row with, one for each hand. I am missing the rear axle assembly. Anyone have any idea where I can look for these items. I bought it at a yard sale for $15.00 and could not pass it up. I have found some wheels that are period correct. I have yet to see even a picture of one with two  rowing handles. Please Help!!!!!!!!!  I would post pictures if I thought it would help but there is not much to look at.


----------



## decotriumph (May 23, 2013)

*Axle*

You may have to have a local machine shop make one.


----------



## OldRider (May 23, 2013)

What you have is an Irish Mail Cart, they were modelled after track repair carts. Since a lot of the track gangs were Irish the toy cart got that name.I've never seen pictures of one with two handles........good luck with it


----------



## ridingtoy (May 23, 2013)

Please post a picture if you get a chance. I have seen one with two handles, but it was actually a two seater with seats and handles in tandem.

Dave


----------



## modelb (May 26, 2013)

Here are the pictures requested. Any help will be appreciated.  Thank You!!!!!!!!
















 as you can see, I need the rear axle assembly. I have picked up some wheels that will work. The wood will be made by a friend who is a cabinet maker. I still do not know who made it or when.


----------



## decotriumph (May 27, 2013)

*Irish Mail*

I believe what you have is a variation of the "Irish Mail," invented by Hugh Hill of Anderson, Indiana, and produced by Hill-Standard Company from about 1902 until the 1930s. There were several versions made, including tandem ones. Do a Google search on "Irish Mail Anderson Indiana" and "Irish Mail Hugh Hill" and you'll get some useful info and images. 

Here's one from the Indiana State Museum's site.


----------



## modelb (May 27, 2013)

Thank you for the information. The closest I have come so far is a "Glascocks Racer"  made by the Glascock Manufacturing co. in 1905. Any more info will be appreciated. especially parts available.  thank you again!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ridingtoy (May 27, 2013)

decotriumph said:


> Here's one from the Indiana State Museum's site. View attachment 97949




I just now saw one almost identical to that on a 1907 catalog page though no brand name is specified. It's just called a Hand Car.

Dave


----------



## modelb (May 27, 2013)

Thanks Dave, I saw that one. Google  "Glascock Racer" and there are 3 pictures of it. Notice the two separate rowing handles. Apparently exclusive to this model. Just my luck to find a model that there are probably no parts available. I like it so much that I am going to restore what I have and hope to find the rest of it some day.


----------



## ridingtoy (May 28, 2013)

Of the parts you still have, I can tell it was not cheaply made. That gear alone looks like it could handle a lot more force than a child could ever apply to it on a riding toy...looks more like a heavy machinery gear. None of the cranking mechanism looks flimsy in the least bit for that matter. When you have something that was built really well to begin with, it's worth the effort to restore it.

Dave


----------



## decotriumph (May 28, 2013)

*Glascock*

Note that the Glascock Company was located in Muncie, Indiana, which is less than 20 miles from Anderson where the Hill-Standard Co. made the Irish Mail.


----------

